# is MAC's CREMEWASH face wash any good?



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello,
I have been searching for a review and have not found anything.
I want to make sure this is worth 20.00. Hopefully it does not
leave a residue or cause any skin irritation.
If you have tried this please let me know your feedback.
Thankyou


----------



## neeshie (Jan 30, 2007)

i got a sample of it which lasted 4 days and i really liked it.
why don't you try to get a sample of it first?


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't tried it to wash my face, but it does make a fabulous brush cleaner (I had to wash counter brushes and we were out of brush cleanser) and smells TERRIFIC!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have it, have been using it, and it's FABULOUS!

A great creamy lather, really feels like I'm washing off my makeup really well, the scent is nice and light and subtle, and it's a great value!

Definite thumbs up here!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 31, 2007)

Thankyou for the input! I just wanted to make sure it does not leave a residue on the skin like Benefits' Fantasy Mint Wash which is also a cream wash.
Thankyou girls!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

i was gonna try this when i go get more moisturizer cause im almost out so i will let you know if you havent already tried it..


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 1, 2007)

LOVE IT, and I have no problem spening insane amounts of money on some other face wash but I truely love this more than anything else I've tried


----------



## pale blue (Feb 1, 2007)

It made me feel a little dry and tight after using it, and I have normal to dry skin in the winter. However, I'd really love using it in the summer when I get a little oilier. The smell is wonderful though!

For now I'll stick to my Cleanse Off Oil.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 1, 2007)

I have sensitive skin and it made my skin very angry.


----------



## wannabelyn (Feb 2, 2007)

does this foam up at all?


----------



## tinkerbelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I have sensitive skin and it made my skin very angry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering about this one, since I have sensitive skin as well.


----------



## miss_emc (Feb 4, 2007)

This cleasner is reaaalllly foamy and tbh it makes me feel a bit tight and dry (ie. soapy) after i wash it off. I have combination skin with oily t-zone and dry cheeks and I much prefer the green gel cleasner as it doesn't make my skin feel as uncomfortable after i wash it off. Love the smell though!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried Cleanse Off Oil first with the new skincare launch.
I am on the fence about it because I am not sure if it is making
my skin break out or not. It seemed as though I had to use A LOT of it to get it to take my makeup off too.
Do you use the cleanse off oil on dry skin or do you wet your skin first?
It does not seem to work well on wet skin,maybe just slightly damp skin.
I just got the Cremewash unfortunately I have to return it because the cap is broken. I tried a sample of it and it is quite FOAMY, like laundry detergent for the face. It did get all of my makeup off though.


----------



## jenii (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Do you use the cleanse off oil on dry skin or do you wet your skin first?
It does not seem to work well on wet skin,maybe just slightly damp skin._

 
Oh, dear, you're not supposed to use cleansing oil on wet skin! You use it on _dry_ skin, and then rinse it off. Otherwise, it isn't going to dissolve makeup very well.


----------

